# S&W 500 Magnum



## 7point62 (Mar 29, 2009)

I just came in from shooting "the most powerful handgun in the world", the S&W 82oz 18" long 500 Magnum 50 cal Hunter. All I can say is _Madre de Dios_...








5 round cylinder, the kick is straight back at cha..._hard_. You anchor your feet before pulling the trigger. 5 rounds later my fuckin hand hurts. Another 5 rounds and it ain't fun no more and I wanna not shoot it.

Yes Virginia, there can be too much of a good thing. Not recommended for CC unless you are 20 feet tall.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 29, 2009)

If you get it, be sure to get the coupon for the discount on the towing package.


----------



## dusty (Mar 29, 2009)

I bought the one with the 1 7/8'' barrel for CCW. 

Comes with a holster, a box of ammo, 1000 tabs of Vicodin and a free cochlear implant.


----------



## dusty (Mar 29, 2009)

What sucks is, when you wing the BG, you don't get to say, "Well, how many was it, punk? Five? Or was it six."


----------



## 7point62 (Mar 29, 2009)

dusty said:


> What sucks is, when you wing the BG, you don't get to say, "Well, how many was it, punk? Five? Or was it six."




LMAO. I shot 5 rounds, had 3 Natural Lites. Shot 5 more rounds, had 1 Natural Lite and 2 Killians. The beer has dulled the hand pain.


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 29, 2009)

I would never own one even if somebody offered it for free!!! I don't hunt Peterbilts or Locomotives so it just does not make sense to me!

You are the MAN for even putting 10 rounds through it!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow that is the most on practical firearm I have every seen :eek:

I want to shoot it


----------



## WillBrink (Mar 30, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Wow that is the most on practical firearm I have every seen :eek:
> 
> I want to shoot it



If you think that's bad, try the ported snub nosed version. Not fun...


----------

